# Fixed version of DRCDesigner by Alan Jordan



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Kudos to Alan Jordan, creator of DRCDesigner, for giving us a converted/fixed version of his GUI/Front End for Denis Sbragion's DRC (Digital Room Correction), a command-line-interface FIR filter and impulse generator.

*Here is the download link for the fixed version of DRCDesigner.* If you refer to DRCDesigner in discussions or suggest that someone try it, be sure and direct them to this link, because as of this writing you can not get to it via any links at Alan's web site. It is a blind link.

There has been some discussion about DRCDesigner recently. Alan has created a "converted" version - functionally the same as the Java version he released in early 2012, but based on a Windows .exe instead of Java to get around some code issues.

In his words:
=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=
Hi Wayne,

I haven't updated DRCDesigner since the last DRC update. It appears that there must be some deprecated code in the program that is no longer supported under the later versions of Java. I have a feeling of what it might be, but haven't had time to rewrite it yet.

As a stop-gap measure, I've created a version of DRCDesigner that can run under Windows and has all the Java libraries it needs compiled into an executable. The executable will use its own version of Java so hopefully you won't continue to have the same problem.

Please remove the current DRCDesigner folder from your computer, and download the following file:
http://www.alanjordan.org/DRCDesigner/DRCDesigner-setup.exe

Running this file will set up DRCDesigner like any other windows program, so after you should find it in your start menu.

Feel free to share this note at Home Theater Shack.

Thanks,
Alan
=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=

I have downloaded and tried it and it works like a champ (I had gotten stuck trying to get the Java version working again recently, just wanted to see it living and breathing).

Three little things to watch out for:

I got the Direct Sound interface going easier than the ASIO. Not saying there is any problem with ASIO, just that it didn't come right up for me and D.S. did. Maybe because the ASIO4ALL control panel is not accessible from DRCDesigner.
At first, the controls on the Generate Standard Filters and the Generate Custom Filters tabs were grayed out. If that happens, switch the sample rate to another rate and then back again, and everything works fine.
If you want to use a microphone calibration file, it has to follow a specific format: the lowest frequency has to be 0 and the highest frequency has to be samplerate/2. There are examples in the drc...\source\mic directory. If that format is not followed, the program will error out and you will get nothing.

And a BIG thanks to Alan Jordan for the program and the update!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, that is good news !

Thanks for the headsup !

:sn:


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Notes on using DRCDesigner*

If you are using a Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB microphone (probably applies to all USB mics) you may want to use ASIOforAll. Otherwise your mic may not show up in the list of available inputs.

If you are running DRCDesigner for the first time do not enable the microphone calibration file. Test whether or not WAV files are generated without the calibration file. If the WAV files are created then simply go back and generate filters again with the calibration file option enabled. If WAV files are generated then all is well. If not, you need to open \drc-3.1.0\source\mic and open the example mic calibration files and look at the first two values. They will begin 0.00, 00.00000, etc.. You then need to open your calibration file and ensure that it begins with one of the forms of 0 in these files. It may take some tinkering to get it to work. WAV files will not be generated when the calibration file option is enabled if the calibration file is not in the format expected by DRC.

It is also possible to update the DRC section with the latest version of DRC. I re-wrote a few of the scripts and it worked without a problem.

I hope this information is helpful to others who have problems using this program.

Cheers!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You figured out a bunch. Thanks for sharing the info.:T


----------

